
Ask HN: What is the best mobile news app for CS/SE related trends/tools? - happppy
I use hacker news and reddit but is there any mobile application for software engineers so they keep an eye on new trends, tools, libraries? I use hackernoon sometimes but almost all of their articles are related to blockchain, crypto which I don&#x27;t like.
======
crazygorilla
It's not for mobile but a while ago I made a little prototype for a news-
stream that scrolls all by itself and it has a tech section. Do you like the
concept? Its [http://www.uptopnews.com/](http://www.uptopnews.com/)

